# [SOLVED] Help with Launcher modification



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

I am creating a mod of OMFGB and I have run into a problem that defeats me.

OMFGB has a "God Mode" app where you set all the custom settings. Here I have set up a checkbox for my mod, to turn it on and off. I then went and creating a value for this option in Settings.java. In the actual Launcher package, I created my own launcher layouts- and this is where the problem is.

I don't know how to connect that God Mode setting to the Launcher, and more importantly, how to switch what layout xml the Launcher is looking at. I imagine the layout xml is set somewhere in either Launcher.java or Workspace.java, but I've yet to find something.

You can check out this code at github.com/c0dege3k/StarkOMFGB where there is also a readme with the full path and description of each file.

I think this is the last bit before the mod starts to work, so I really need to figure this one out. If you can't understand my description above, just ask for clarification- I can see how it could be confusing.

EDIT: Figured it out on my own. Actually pretty easy, assuming that what I did works.


----------

